# ACER Z520 with numerous rogue apps popping up!



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

My Android based ACER Z520 suddenly has numerous rogue apps appearing that interfere with SETTINGS and also try to install other rogue apps. I have done a FACTORY RESET (a dozen times now) and all the nasties are still present. They shut down other apps that supposedly try to run and install, but have already been removed! There is one app called "Beautiful Alarm" that does not show up in the apps list or the running apps. There is a "system.bin" and "sys.update" that keeps running also which I cannot stop. Under Settings / Apps / Downloaded, there is nothing listed. Under Settings / Apps / Running there is:

Settings - 1 Process / 0 Services
System Service - 1 process/1 service
SystemLogCat - 1 process/1 service
netalpha - 1 process/1 service
SystemLogHtkdzq - 1 process/1 service
system.bin - 1 process/1 service
WhatsApp - 1 process/3 services
WhatsApp - 1 process/1 service
WhatsApp - 1 process/1 service
Tools - 1 process/1 service
Google Play services - 1 process/1 service
Google Play services - 1 process/5 services
Calculator - 1 process/1 service
LiveScreen - 1 process/1 service
e Browser (as in IE symbol) - 1 process/1 service
e Browser (as in IE symbol) - 1 process/1 service
com.android.manager - 1 process/1 service
com.D.B - 1 process/1 service
sys.update - 1 process/2 services
Google Search - 1 process/1 service
(YouTube Symbol) toBe - 1 process/1 service
(YouTube Symbol) toBe - 1 process/1 service
Compass Lite - 1 process/2 services
boy - 1 process/4 services
Ceroa - 1 process/2 services
SmartNote - 1 process/1 service
SmartNote - 1 process/1 service
Recent Task - 1 process/1 service
Guard Service - 1 process/1 service
org.rain.ball.update - 1 process/1 service
Swype - 1 process/1 service

Many of the apps I had installed that were running normally are STILL showing in the Settings / Apps / All despite a "hard reset" to factory settings!


Any ideas??


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which method are you using 1 or 2 ACER Liquid Z520 - How to Hard Reset my phone - HardReset.info


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Hi Joe,

I found the same page when searching for help. The POWER/VOL DOWN option and factory reset is what I tried when the one from the SETTINGS menu kept closing on me and throwing rapid-fire "XXXXX has stopped" messages constantly. The POWER/VOL UP menu comes up all in yellow and asian characters, which when "ENTERED" give all kinds of what seem like diagnostic readings, some in "chinglish" and most in asian characters. :facepalm:

When restarted after either "factory restore" it is the same - many/most of the previously installed apps are still showing up, and the messages about "XXXXX has stopped" continue to pop up.

I am willing to try to do a firmware replacement, but I am clueless about "compiling" the code and using the software I have been able to find. 

Additionally, the device fails to register when connected to the PC, (USB device has failed) and has only ONCE been able to connect. That one-time connection resulted in the current infected state, as it evidently accessed some nefarious site through the internet connection on the PC or some other means! 

Over....

*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If it is still within warranty you might look at that as a way to get it sorted, and there is also this page from XDA forums https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933 which might give you some clues as to doing a firmware reinstall.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

joeten said:


> If it is still within warranty you might look at that as a way to get it sorted, and there is also this page from XDA forums https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/guide-firmwares-roms-cwm-root-acer-mtk-t2945933 which might give you some clues as to doing a firmware reinstall.


*Hi again Joe,

I went to the above link, and when I tried to access the link for the Z520 I was taken to a "buy this domain" page! I had previously downloaded a set of files that were supposed to restore the O/S but it uses terms and refers to specification about which I am clueless. I am a total neophyte when it comes to Android O/S. References to such things as "rooting" and "scatter files" are unknown to me. I have only a rudimentary understanding of LINUX from playing around with a Raspbery Pi, but that is all. Haven't done anything with that but install Firefox and use it as a web browser. 

The other issue is the failure of the device to connect using the USB cable. It had always failed to connect to the laptop when plugged in EXCEPT for the one time when it did connect, resulting in the current mess! I was trying to copy the backup I had from my Blackberry of about 800+ custom ringtones. As they were trying to copy, the Z520 began restarting repeatedly and the new symptoms appeared. :angry:

I bought this ACER as a backup to my Blackberry Q10 in case it failed or became obsolete. When the BB was stolen in December, I was forced to switch over to the ACER. In order to continue to use WhatsApp I was going to have make a decision to switch phones after December 31 as the BB support was ending for that anyway.

I find many of the apps I have had registered on a previous attempt at a Samsung phone were "incompatible" with the Z520. Some apps I had installed on the Z520 successfully are now showing as incompatible on either the Z520 OR the borrowed BLU Pure XR, which I am now using in lieu of the ACER while it is being daft. :sad:

In short, if I am unable to connect the ACER via USB, I suppose it is DOA then! I have a friend (former employee) who now runs a cellular store/repair shop who I may ask to look at it, but unfortunately his basic repair rate is very close to the original purchase price of the ACER!!
*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try your friend and see if he can get it to connect via usb as that is needed before you can progress.


----------

